# Mouse wheel scrolling way too fast



## bigtoque (Nov 9, 2010)

I've got a Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 that seems to work perfectly with the exception that the wheel is VERY sensitive and seems to scroll an entire page with each slight movement of the wheel.

Is there any method of controlling how much distance or how many lines are scrolled with the wheel?


----------



## aragon (Nov 9, 2010)

The wheel usually sends button 5/6 events for each unit of movement.  Each of those button presses are interpreted differently depending on the app.  First check the rate of button press events from the mouse with xev(1).  Then check how far your app scrolls with one button press event.  If the app is scrolling an entire page for one button press, you'll need to try find the setting in your app that controls that.  On the other hand, if your mouse is sending a very high rate of button press events there might be no way to change that...


----------



## bigtoque (Dec 3, 2010)

Just wanted to update the thread and say I fixed the problem.

Some reading online suggested that unplugging the wireless receiver for the mouse should fix the problem, and the suggestion worked.

Initially each click of the wheel would produce 8 events. Now each click of the wheel registers only 2 events (button press / button release) and the scrolling is smooth and slow, just the way I like it!


----------



## Martillo1 (Mar 11, 2012)

So you have to unplug/plug the receiver every reboot? It is what happens to me.

Updated: well, not anymore.


----------

